# Would you rather...



## JackieBlue

Another game that can get fun.  It's simple.  Just answer a would you rather question and then ask one yourself.  Sometimes the questions and answers can get pretty funny.  

Would you rather...

live in Canada or Mexico?


----------



## snow dog

New York or Seattle


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> New York or Seattle



Well you gotta answer first!  LOL

But my answer is New York (cause I'm an East Coast girl)



steak or lobster?


----------



## snow dog

Steak, 

New York or Seattle,


Really, forever


----------



## JackieBlue

Grrr you're messing it up!  LOL

New York


coffee...black or with cream


----------



## Cowboy

Black . 


 Watch TV or enjoy the outdoors .


----------



## snow dog

I didn't understand the rules LOL

With cream




sugar or fake sugar


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> Black .
> 
> 
> Watch TV or enjoy the outdoors .





snow dog said:


> I didn't understand the rules LOL
> 
> With cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugar or fake sugar



enjoy the outdoors

sugar



book or kindle


----------



## nixon

Book 
Thong or commando ?


----------



## Galvatron

commando....thong is like flossing.


Living life to the full or a full life???


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Full life.

Bud or Coors


----------



## Cowboy

Coors .


Fight or switch 

Sorry I couldn't help it . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArDFVEikL8k"]YouTube        - Vintage 60's Commercial--Tareyton Cigarettes[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

Fight




snow or rain


----------



## JackieBlue

snow (but I do love thunderstorms too!)

beach or mountains


----------



## rback33

Mountains.


Ride a bike or run?


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> Mountains.
> 
> 
> Ride a bike or run?



ride a bike


hard working or rugged?


----------



## snow dog

bike





hot or cold


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> ride a bike
> 
> 
> hard working or rugged?



Funny you are! 

Rugged thanks....


Night or day?


----------



## JackieBlue

day


afternoon delight or midnight special


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> day
> 
> 
> afternoon delight or midnight special



Midnight special!


Flowers or candy?


----------



## JackieBlue

truffles and then flowers



blonde or brunette


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> truffles and then flowers
> 
> 
> 
> blonde or brunette




That one's easy! Brunette!

Pickup or sports car?


----------



## Doc

Pickup  (dang I really wanted some afternoon delight but you beat me to it)


blond or redhead?


----------



## rback33

Doc said:


> Pickup  (dang I really wanted some afternoon delight but you beat me to it)
> 
> 
> blond or redhead?



LMAO notice a trend here?

Redhead....

Paper or plastic?


----------



## snow dog

rback33 said:


> LMAO notice a trend here?
> 
> Redhead....
> 
> Paper or plastic?


 

Paper



dead or alive


----------



## rback33

snow dog said:


> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> dead or alive




LMAO what are we talking about?

Alive I think..

Wife or girlfriend?


----------



## snow dog

rback33 said:


> LMAO what are we talking about?
> 
> Alive I think..
> 
> Wife or girlfriend?


 

just words

girlfriend



gold or silver


----------



## JackieBlue

gold (white)


peppermint or spearmint


----------



## Doc

peppermint


push-ups or squat thrusts


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

PUSH UPS


BREASTS OR LEGS?


----------



## snow dog

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> PUSH UPS
> 
> 
> BREASTS OR LEGS?


 


legs






dark or white


----------



## snow dog

White




over easy or scrambled




Boy this game is fun JB. Thanks


----------



## snow dog

over easy




paved or gravel




this is sure fun


----------



## loboloco

gravel




stroked or bored?


----------



## snow dog

loboloco said:


> gravel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stroked or bored?


 


bored,,


cartridge or ball


----------



## loboloco

cartridge



dog or cat


----------



## snow dog

loboloco said:


> cartridge
> 
> 
> 
> dog or cat


 

Dog



poo or pee


----------



## loboloco

poo




broiled or barbeque


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

barbeque





engine or caboose


----------



## snow dog

loboloco said:


> poo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broiled or barbeque


 


Barbeque



salted or smoked


----------



## loboloco

caboose(hey, I always like a little tail)




diamond or ruby


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ruby 

Pissed off or Pissed on


----------



## loboloco

pissed off




Idaho or Panama


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thats mean ........     Oh shit ....Panama 

Steak or burger


----------



## loboloco

Steak




beef or Bison


----------



## snow dog

Bison



Rooster or hen


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hen

spit or swallow


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Hen
> 
> spit or swallow


 

about killed this thread I'm asking about chewing tobacco


----------



## snow dog

spit



sea or ocean


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ocean



blown or naturally aspirated


----------



## snow dog

Blown



gas or diesel


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

diesel


m1 grand or m16


----------



## snow dog

m15



h& k or browing


----------



## JackieBlue

Ummm...browing

sunlight or moonlight


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Ummm...browing
> 
> sunlight or moonlight


 

moonlite




sun burn or moon burn


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> moonlite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sun burn or moon burn




sunburn (but I tan)



brussel sprouts or spinach


----------



## snow dog

spinach




beans or peas


----------



## JackieBlue

peas


action or thriller


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> peas
> 
> 
> action or thriller


 


action


Nap or run


----------



## Lia

Run




Coast or Country?


----------



## Doc

Coast


Would you rather:
Be dressed in a pink outfit and go to a gay bar with richard simmons 
or
Go camping with hulk hogan and wake up with your pants down around your knees and Vaseline all over your butt?


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> Coast
> 
> 
> Would you rather:
> Be dressed in a pink outfit and go to a gay bar with richard simmons
> or
> Go camping with hulk hogan and wake up with your pants down around your knees and Vaseline all over your butt?





I think personally I'd rather wear the pink outfit.


rock or country


----------



## snow dog

rock






sand of surf


----------



## rback33

snow dog said:


> rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sand of surf




Sand


McDonalds or Burger king?


----------



## snow dog

BK





boy or girl


----------



## rback33

snow dog said:


> BK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy or girl



Girl


Real or fake?


----------



## Doc

Real


John Holmes or Jeremy Irons


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> Real
> 
> 
> John Holmes or Jeremy Irons



I had to google John Holmes.  I'll go with Jeremy Irons.

Brittany Spears or Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Doc

tough call for sure but I suppose I go with Brittney.  


socks or no socks


----------



## jpr62902

Doc said:


> tough call for sure but I suppose I go with Brittney.
> 
> 
> socks or no socks


 
Brittney with a sock in her mouth.


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Brittney with a sock in her mouth.





OK, but now ask a which would you rather question.


----------



## jpr62902

Oops.  Mah fawlt.

Shania Twain or Bonnie Hunt?


----------



## snow dog

jpr62902 said:


> Oops. Mah fawlt.
> 
> Shania Twain or Bonnie Hunt?


 

bonnie hunt




truth or justice


----------



## muleman RIP

Truth.

Have sex or live 5 more years?


----------



## snow dog

muleman said:


> Truth.
> 
> Have sex or live 5 more years?


 

live 5 years more





bald or have hair


----------



## loboloco

have hair.




a good book or a strong drink


----------



## snow dog

good book




hairy arms or hairy legs


----------



## loboloco

hairy arms




a whorehouse or a crackhouse in your neighborhood.


----------



## snow dog

Whore house







wind or water


----------



## loboloco

water




chicken or fish


----------



## snow dog

chicken



baked or fried


----------



## pirate_girl

baked!

Zeppelin or Rush?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ZEPPELIN



snowboarding or skiing


----------



## pirate_girl

Skiing..
Cashews or almonds?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Cashews


pine trees or walnut trees


----------



## pirate_girl

*Pine 
*All In The Family or The Jeffersons?*
*


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

All in the family, 


Antique or modern


----------



## pirate_girl

Ant-eek-Q!

Army or Navy?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Army


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Army



and?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Winnie the pooh or Tigger


----------



## pirate_girl

Tigger!

Guts or Glory?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Guts




Brick or stucco


----------



## pirate_girl

Brick

Silver or Gold?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Gold



Leather or lace


----------



## pirate_girl

Lace

Kristi or Thiokol


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Thiokol




Grand Marnier  or  Disaronno


----------



## pirate_girl

GM!

gosh or golly? lol


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

gosh i guess



Daytona or Road America


----------



## pirate_girl

Daytona!

Wile E. Coyote or Road Runner? (beep! beep!)


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Road Runner



Real milk or 2%


----------



## pirate_girl

Whole milk...

Sleep or Stay?


----------



## muleman RIP

sleep

rain or drought?


----------



## Av8r3400

Drought.


Big-Block Muscle Cars or Turbo Super-Tuners?


----------



## snow dog

Big block muscle cars.







Helicopters or Airplanes


----------



## Doc

Helicopter (and I want a big block muscle car too!  )

Charles Manson or Jeffery Dahmer?


----------



## snow dog

Charles Manson






MD or PHD


----------



## rback33

MD


Basketball or Football?


----------



## snow dog

football






coach or player


----------



## rback33

Player.

Offense or Defense?


----------



## snow dog

Defence







live or television


----------



## Av8r3400

Live @ Lambeau!

Fishing or Hunting?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Hunting


Small game or large?


----------



## Av8r3400

Large.

White Tail or Elk?


----------



## snow dog

elk

Bear or buffalo


----------



## snow dog

bear




fresh snow or hard rain


----------



## Doc

fresh snow


radio or satellite radio


----------



## Av8r3400

Radio 

Sci-Fi or Chick-Flick


----------



## snow dog

sci fi






clean shaven or full beard


----------



## rlk

clean shaven

red or blue?


----------



## Doc

blue

in the dog house or on a date with someone you can't stand?


----------



## snow dog

In the dog house






Grease or oil


----------



## Av8r3400

Grease.

Anti-Seize or Locktite?


----------



## snow dog

lock tite



electric toothbrush, or manual


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> lock tite
> 
> 
> 
> electric toothbrush, or manual



Manual....


Sail around the world or fly around the world????????


----------



## muleman RIP

sail

Bourbon or vodka?


----------



## JackieBlue

vodka



blizzard or heat wave


----------



## Av8r3400

BLIZZARD!!  (We're getting one now...)

Learn to fly or Learn to sail?


----------



## snow dog

learn to fly



forest fire or hurricane


----------



## JackieBlue

hurricane



talk or text


----------



## rlk

talk

email or talk


----------



## Trakternut

Talk
Phone or text


----------



## snow dog

phone






smoke signals or texting with your left hand only


----------



## tommu56

smoke signal 






mouse    or     track ball


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Mouse


Truck or SUV?


----------



## Trakternut

Truck

Bus or train


----------



## Av8r3400

Train



Movie Theater or DVD at home?


----------



## Trakternut

DVD

TV or Surf the net


----------



## snow dog

surf the net





crab or lobster


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Crab



Root canal   or  pass a kidney stone ?


----------



## snow dog

Root canal







meat or fish


----------



## Trakternut

Root canal

Icy roads or Whiteout conditions


----------



## snow dog

Icey roads







Hot Humid temps OR cold dry temps


----------



## rlk

Hot humid temps

Chevy or Ford


----------



## JackieBlue

Ford



Harley or Kawasaki


----------



## Av8r3400

Harley!




Experimental or Certified airplane?


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> Harley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimental or Certified airplane?




Cool bike!


I'll have to go with certified.


Baked potato....butter or sour cream


----------



## Av8r3400

Both?

If only one, then _*BUTTER*_!



Purring kitty in your lap or Farting dog at your feet?


----------



## snow dog

_dog farts are the best_








_Baby oil or baby powder_


----------



## JackieBlue

baby powder


curly or straight


----------



## snow dog

curley





colored or natural


----------



## Trakternut

Natural


Long or short


----------



## Av8r3400

Long.

Bikini or One-piece?


----------



## snow dog

Bikini






solid color or multi colored


----------



## pirate_girl

solid

swimming or jogging?


----------



## Av8r3400

Swimming.


Bath or Shower?


----------



## pirate_girl

Shower

Feast or Famine?


----------



## Trakternut

Feast

Wet or dry


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Wet



Home safe  or safety deposit box?


----------



## snow dog

home safe









traveler checks or credit card


----------



## JackieBlue

credit card


milk shake or hot fudge sundae


----------



## Av8r3400

Hot Fudge!!


Vegas or Atlantic City?


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> Hot Fudge!!
> 
> 
> Vegas or Atlantic City?




AC of course!

trunks or speedo


----------



## pirate_girl

trunks

lemon or lime?


----------



## Av8r3400

Lime.


Physical or Intellectual?


----------



## pirate_girl

Intellectual

Fight or Flight?


----------



## Av8r3400

Even though I'm a flyer, I will turn and square up first...

Fight.  (That's what you meant, right?)


Hot Tub or Sauna?


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> Even though I'm a flyer, I will turn and square up first...
> 
> Fight.  (That's what you meant, right?)
> 
> 
> Hot Tub or Sauna?




hot tub



sausage or pepperoni


----------



## snow dog

sausage



hot or cold


----------



## pirate_girl

Hot (like me) lol

Tarragon or Thyme?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Thyme and prime rib.



sweet potato or yam


----------



## pirate_girl

Sweet potater! (which are NOT the same thing as a yam btw) 

Cedar or Sycamore?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Ceder


Land or Ca$h


----------



## pirate_girl

Land

Snickers or Milky Way?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hard to decide but..

Snickers


leather covered couch or fabric


----------



## pirate_girl

Fabric

Future or past?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Future......one with opportunity



Wood stove or open hearth


----------



## Trakternut

Credit card (Who uses traveler's checks anymore?)



Room service or dine out


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Credit card (Who uses traveler's checks anymore?)
> 
> 
> 
> Room service or dine out



I think you skipped a few there.

dine out




soup or salad


----------



## Trakternut

What did I skip? Oh yeah, finding somebody to share room service with 
<ahem> Yeah, okay then....

Salad


Thousand Island or Ranch


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> What did I skip? Oh yeah, finding somebody to share room service with
> <ahem> Yeah, okay then....
> 
> Salad
> 
> 
> Thousand Island or Ranch



No, a few posts silly!  LOL


ranch



cucumber or tomato


----------



## Trakternut

Tomato



Steak or fish


----------



## JackieBlue

fish



cole slaw or macaroni salad


----------



## snow dog

cole slaw





chocolate or mint


----------



## rback33

Mint


Sweet or Sour?


----------



## snow dog

sweet






lots of makeup or more natural


----------



## Trakternut

More natural


Bright red or natural tone lipstick


----------



## JackieBlue

natural tone (definitely!)



ruby or emerald


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> natural tone (definitely!)
> 
> 
> 
> ruby or emerald




Emerald

Snow Ski or Water Ski


----------



## snow dog

snow ski


one ski or two skis


----------



## JackieBlue

two


campfire or bonfire


----------



## Trakternut

Camp fire




Hot dogs or hamburgers


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Camp fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot dogs or hamburgers




hamburger


ketchup or mustard


----------



## snow dog

Ketchup





pickle or onion


----------



## Trakternut

Onion




Whole wheat or white bun


----------



## JackieBlue

whole wheat



almonds or cashews


----------



## Trakternut

Cashews.  (Bless you!)




Marshmallows or s'mores


----------



## snow dog

s'mores






gum or life savers


----------



## Trakternut

Life savers



Lollipop or popsicle


----------



## pirate_girl

Lollipop (they don't melt)

Wax-poetic or wane?


----------



## Trakternut

wax

Mark Twain or Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## pirate_girl

Twain..

tapioca or rice puddin'


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

tapioca


wall paper or wood paneling


----------



## snow dog

wood paneling






cedar or pine


----------



## JackieBlue

pine



chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Av8r3400

Chocolate.

Whipped cream or a la mode?


----------



## JackieBlue

a la mode



Goobers or Raisinets


----------



## Av8r3400

Raisinets.


Milk duds or Whoppers?


----------



## Trakternut

whoppers


toward the back or toward the front


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> whoppers
> 
> 
> toward the back or toward the front




Ummmm.....toward the front?


boot or sneaker


----------



## snow dog

sneaker






touch or talk


----------



## Trakternut

touch

share popcorn or individual containers


----------



## snow dog

share popcorn



help a lady with a flat or call the tire man


----------



## JackieBlue

share


coke or pepsi


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> share popcorn
> 
> Looks like we got doubled up.
> 
> 
> 
> help a lady with a flat or call the tire man


Is she cute? 

Help the lady, of course.


JackieBlue said:


> share
> 
> 
> coke or pepsi



Coke


----------



## Av8r3400

Question?  C'mon, man!


----------



## snow dog

cake or pie


----------



## snow dog

Pie




apple or cherry


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Question?  C'mon, man!



He got distracted.. LOL!!!!!!!!



snow dog said:


> Pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple or cherry



Apple..

Real or pretend?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Real


astrology or astronomy


----------



## rlk

astronomy

windows or mac


----------



## JackieBlue

windows



email or postal mail


----------



## snow dog

email




strawberry or cherry


----------



## Av8r3400

Cherry



City or Country?


----------



## Doc

Country

Mercedes or Lexus


----------



## snow dog

Mercedes


car or truck


----------



## Av8r3400

Truck.


Diesel or Gas?


----------



## snow dog

gas





propane or gasoline


----------



## Av8r3400

Propane.


Coal or Oil?


----------



## snow dog

coal




gold or silver


----------



## JackieBlue

white gold



sub or hero


----------



## snow dog

hero




grilled cheese or grilled tuna


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grilled cheese or grilled tuna



grilled tuna melt! lol



salmon or tilapia


----------



## snow dog

salmon





baked or grilled


----------



## JackieBlue

grilled



Facebook...

love it or hate it


----------



## Trakternut

Love it



Twitter or Facebook


----------



## snow dog

facebook





texting or email


----------



## Galvatron

email...


get pissed or get pissed off???


----------



## snow dog

pissed




bottled beer or keg beer


----------



## Av8r3400

Bottle (Easier to keep cold...)



Whiskey or Bourbon?


----------



## snow dog

bourbon






light beer or dark beer


----------



## Av8r3400

Light.


Kaylee 





or 

Inara?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Kaylee




north or south


----------



## snow dog

north




east or west


----------



## Av8r3400

West.


Fire or Ice?


----------



## snow dog

ice


block or cube


----------



## Trakternut

Cube


Straight up or mixed


----------



## snow dog

mixed



red or orange


----------



## JackieBlue

red



salted or unsalted


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Salted (with butter)



with or without cheese


----------



## Av8r3400

With Cheese.



Cheddar or Swiss?


----------



## JackieBlue

with cheese



donut or muffin


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Av8r3400 said:


> With Cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheddar or Swiss?


 Chedder


JackieBlue said:


> with cheese
> 
> 
> 
> donut or muffin


 Donuts


Armed  or  unarmed


----------



## Trakternut

armed




pistol or rifle


----------



## Av8r3400

Rifle.


Scope or open sights?


----------



## snow dog

scope




rifle or hand gun


----------



## snow dog

rifle



pizza, or pasta


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> rifle
> 
> 
> 
> pizza, or pasta



pasta 


ricotta or mozzarella


----------



## snow dog

ricotta



sausage or pepperoni


----------



## Av8r3400

Peperoni.



Analog or digital?


----------



## snow dog

analog




tmda or cmda


----------



## Trakternut

cmda


Blackberry or iPhone


----------



## Av8r3400

Neither?

Okay.  Blackberry.


DirecTV or Dish Network?


----------



## loboloco

Directv





Be shot or be poisoned


----------



## Av8r3400

Shot.  (Hopefully right between the eyes.)




Fireplace or Woodstove?


----------



## loboloco

Woodstove





black or cream


----------



## snow dog

cream





powdered or real


----------



## Av8r3400

Real.



Coffee or Juice?


----------



## snow dog

coffee




reg or unleaded


----------



## Trakternut

Reg



one teaspoon or two


----------



## Av8r3400

Two.



Over easy or sunny side up?


----------



## snow dog

one teaspoon






with one shot or two


----------



## Av8r3400

Make mine a double.



Rice or pasta?


----------



## snow dog

Pasta




with meatballs or not


----------



## Trakternut

Av8r3400 said:


> Two.
> 
> 
> 
> Over easy or sunny side up?



Over easy



snow dog said:


> one teaspoon
> 
> real cream or subsitute creamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with one shot or two



Two



Av8r3400 said:


> Make mine a double.
> 
> 
> 
> Rice or pasta?



Rice



raisins or no raisens


----------



## Av8r3400

Raisins.  You like raisins.



Would you like fries with that or no?


----------



## snow dog

fries




burger or coke


----------



## Trakternut

burger



onion or tomato


----------



## snow dog

Tomato




pickle or relish


----------



## Av8r3400

Pickle.


Window or Door?


----------



## snow dog

door



wood or glass


----------



## Av8r3400

Glass



Cedar or Oak?


----------



## Trakternut

oak




brass or bronze


----------



## Av8r3400

Bronze.


Summer or Winter?


----------



## Trakternut

winter




snow and cold or just cold


----------



## Av8r3400

Snow!!



Spring or Fall?


----------



## snow dog

fall





thunderstorm or snow storm


----------



## Trakternut

Thunderstorm 


driving or walking


----------



## snow dog

walking



running or joging


----------



## Trakternut

jogging




Ben Gay or Aspercreme


----------



## snow dog

ben gay



hot tub or ice


----------



## snow dog

Hot tub




with hot babe or with cold beer


----------



## Cowboy

Cold beer 



Bowling or suicide


----------



## Trakternut

Cowboy said:


> Cold beer
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling or suicide


 Now, there's a he'll of a choice.  Can I get back to you?




Okay, okay!
Bowling (suicide is still an option afterward)

10 or 12 pound ball?


----------



## snow dog

12 pound ball






long jump or high jump


----------



## NorthernRedneck

long jump



Here's the real question of the day.....

Shaved or bushy???


----------



## JackieBlue

shaved




sports car or SUV


----------



## Av8r3400

WHOOOOOOAAAAAAA, there Jackie ...


(SUV.)


Jackie to explain her last answer or Jackie to discuss her last answer?


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> WHOOOOOOAAAAAAA, there Jackie ...
> 
> 
> (SUV.)
> 
> 
> Jackie to explain her last answer or Jackie to discuss her last answer?



That's all you're getting!



book store or library


----------



## snow dog

book store





whoa or gitty up


----------



## Av8r3400

Gitty up!!


Pick on Jackie a little more or let it rest?


----------



## Doc

Poke on Jackie.  


Porsche or Corvette


----------



## Av8r3400

Porsche.  There is no substitute.



911 or Boxter?


[weak knees = on]






[weakness = lifelong]


----------



## snow dog

911




Sports car or sport airplane


----------



## Trakternut

sport airplane



seaplane or ground lander


----------



## snow dog

ground lander






one engine or two


----------



## Av8r3400

One.



Tail Dragger or Nose Dragger?


----------



## snow dog

nose


fixed gear or retractable


----------



## Av8r3400

Fixed.



Turbine or Reciprocating.


----------



## snow dog

There is only one engine



Turbine





GE or honeywell


----------



## Av8r3400

(I'd prefer Pratt, but...)


Honeywell.


Highwing or Low wing?


----------



## snow dog

(well I prefer astazou)


high wing 




fast( 200mph) or slow ( 100 mph)


----------



## Av8r3400

Slow.



Metal or Fabric skin?


----------



## snow dog

Metal





one seat or two seat


----------



## Av8r3400

Two.  Gotta be able to take a friend.



Airport or Off airport capable.


----------



## snow dog

Airport




Gravel or paved


----------



## Doc

paved

fishnet stockings or thigh high boots


----------



## JackieBlue

thigh high boots




toe rings or belly rings


----------



## Av8r3400

Belly Ring.



Tatoos or Eau Natural?


----------



## JackieBlue

no tats for me but I like them on guys



brown eyes or blue eyes


----------



## Av8r3400

Blue.


Dark or light hair?


----------



## JackieBlue

dark



tall or short


----------



## Av8r3400

Short.



Cool or Fun.


----------



## JackieBlue

fun



carrots or peas


----------



## Av8r3400

Peas.


Salad bar or appetizer?


----------



## JackieBlue

appetizer



dessert or appetizer


----------



## Av8r3400

Tough one...


Appetizer.



Deep Fried or Baked?


----------



## JackieBlue

baked


mashed or baked


----------



## Av8r3400

Baked.



Steak or Chicken?


----------



## JackieBlue

chicken


green olives or black olives


----------



## Av8r3400

Yuck.  Neither.


Black I guess.




Red Sports Cars or Black Sports Cars?


----------



## JackieBlue

Depends on the car, but I guess I have to go with black.  I like black vehicles better.




moon roof or sun roof   lol!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

sun roof



Snap-on or Matco


----------



## snow dog

snap on



hand tools or power tools


----------



## Trakternut

hand tools



drop forged or chrome vanadium


----------



## snow dog

chrome vanadium 





power or air tools


----------



## Cowboy

air tools 



tig or mig


----------



## snow dog

tig




stick or wire


----------



## Cowboy

stick 



lincoln or miller


----------



## snow dog

Miller




cutting torch or plasma cutter


----------



## Cowboy

Plasma 


Shear or brake


----------



## snow dog

brake



2 ft or 4 ft


----------



## Cowboy

4 foot 



Drill press or mill


----------



## snow dog

Mill




weld or rivet


----------



## Cowboy

weld . unless its aluminum sheeting of coarse . 



 Compressor - gas or electric


----------



## Av8r3400

Electric.



Corded or Cordless?


----------



## Cowboy

Cordless 



Jack hammer or concrete saw ?


----------



## snow dog

Jack Hammer




air or electric


----------



## Trakternut

Air



Spike or spade bit


----------



## snow dog

spike






cement drum or concrete drum


----------



## Trakternut

concrete drum.



Rebar or mesh


----------



## Av8r3400

Rebar.



Heated slab or forced air?


----------



## snow dog

heated slab




auto or manual


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

manual 


16 valve or 24 valve


----------



## Av8r3400

(12 is my preference, but...)

24 Valve.




Turbocharger or Supercharger?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Turbocharged



tassels  or paste's


----------



## Trakternut

tassels


thong or bikini bottom


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

bikini


Farming or wall street


----------



## snow dog

wall street



surf street or sea street


----------



## snow dog

surf street



surf board or body surf


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Surf board



sour dough  or  pumpernickel


----------



## snow dog

sour dough





Pancakes or bread


----------



## Av8r3400

Bread


White or Wheat?


----------



## snow dog

wheat



soup or stew


----------



## Av8r3400

Stew.


Beef or Chicken?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Beef  (ribeye)



Goodyear  or  BF Goodrich


----------



## Av8r3400

BF-G's


Front drive or Rear drive?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

RWD



4WD  or 2WD


----------



## Av8r3400

4WD.


V or Inline?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

V8


*DeHavilland DHC-2 Beaver   or     cessna 310*


----------



## Av8r3400

Beaver (as long as you're buying the gas...)


Camry or Taurus?


----------



## snow dog

camry


pickup or pickup


----------



## Av8r3400

Regular cab, long box, pickup.  A real pickup.


Power windows or cranks?


----------



## snow dog

power windows


4x4 or 2x4


----------



## Av8r3400

4x4 - Gotta be able to push my snowplow.



Green or Red?


----------



## snow dog

gotta plow the runway




Red



bucket seats or bench


----------



## JackieBlue

bucket



kettle corn or pop corn


----------



## snow dog

kettle






tinted windows or clear


----------



## JackieBlue

tinted



blinds or shades


----------



## snow dog

Blinds



contacts or glasses


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Safety glasses



red   or  green chile


----------



## snow dog

green chili



blue or brown


----------



## snow dog

green chili





blue eyes or brown eyes


----------



## Trakternut

Brown eyes



Shoulder length or middle-of-the back


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Middle of the back...


wooden box or plastic


----------



## snow dog

shoulder length





5'0 or 5'6


----------



## Av8r3400

Wooden Box

5'-0"



Petite or Athletic?


----------



## snow dog

athletic




Tanned or pale


----------



## Av8r3400

Tan.


Uninterrupted or Tan lines?


----------



## snow dog

tan lines






blonde or red head


----------



## Av8r3400

Blonde.



Brown or Brunette?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

brunette



high mountain streem  or   big lake


----------



## JackieBlue

big lake


thunder or lightning


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

lightning


on the grid  or off the grid


----------



## JackieBlue

off the grid


soft mattress or hard mattress


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

soft



blackout shades  or light drapes


----------



## Av8r3400

Shades.



Miles from the nearest neighbor or postage stamp neighborhood?


----------



## snow dog

postage stamp neighborhood




trees or bushes


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Trees



67 Corvette or 2011 Corvette


----------



## rlk

2011 Corvette

Pepsi or Coke


----------



## JackieBlue

Pepsi



Ruffles or Lays


----------



## snow dog

ruffles




corn chips or wheat crackers


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Wheat  cracker



aspen t&g  or  pine


----------



## snow dog

White Pine




smooth or rough


----------



## JackieBlue

smooth


crunchy or chewy


----------



## snow dog

crunchy




sweet or sour


----------



## JackieBlue

sweet



sour balls or red hots


----------



## snow dog

red hots




sugar or honey


----------



## JackieBlue

sugar


scrambled egg or fried egg


----------



## TJE

Scrambled.

What came first? the chicken or the egg.


----------



## snow dog

egg


couch or lazy boy


----------



## pirate_girl

couch..
Tennyson or Shakespeare?


----------



## snow dog

tennyson




flys or mosquitoes


----------



## TJE

Flies

Molasses or Syrup


----------



## snow dog

Syrup



blueberry or maple


----------



## rback33

maple

Breckenridge or A Basin?


----------



## snow dog

a basin



vail or Copper mtn


----------



## rback33

snow dog said:


> a basin
> 
> 
> 
> vail or Copper mtn




Never Skied either of those but have been to Vail... Copper it is!

Ski or Snowboard?


----------



## snow dog

Ski


Big Sky or Teton Village


----------



## JackieBlue

Big Sky



roller coaster or carousel


----------



## snow dog

Carousel


walk on beach or swim in ocean


----------



## Trakternut

Walk on the beach


dune buggies or 4X4 pickups


----------



## JackieBlue

4x4 trucks



deep sea fishing or lake fishing


----------



## snow dog

deep sea fishing




east coast or west coast


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

no coast



hydrogen  or  natural gas


----------



## snow dog

Natural Gas


Farts or burps


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

burp, (better to burp and taste it than fart an wast it)



dog sledding   or   snow shoeing


----------



## snow dog

snow shoeing
( why walk when you have a snow cat)


hot toddie or cold beer


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

cold beer  (unless Ive been snow shoeing)




ride the rapids  or  Cruz a slow river


----------



## snow dog

Rapids


white water or slack water


----------



## JackieBlue

white water



slippers or socks


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

moccasins 





thin mints or snickerdoodles


----------



## pirate_girl

snickerdoodles...

Fame or Fortune?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

fortune



BTO   or   REO        (old rock)


----------



## pirate_girl

REO 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPk4EX2GDc0"]YouTube        - ridin the storm out[/ame]

Savory or Sweet?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

savory



timex    or    swatch


----------



## pirate_girl

Timex (takes a licking and keeps on ticking- like me! lol)

Jeepers or Gosh?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

jeepers  ( cj-5 4x4)



trout  or  Salmon


----------



## pirate_girl

Salmon!

Green or Blue?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

hazel   




candles or oil lamp


----------



## pirate_girl

Oil lamp..

plus or minus?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

plus



drive  or driven


----------



## pirate_girl

Drive...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQN7A6Vl1H4"]YouTube        - R.E.M. - Drive (Video)[/ame]

Yep.. drive..


----------



## JackieBlue

I'll put a question....



on the rocks or straight up


----------



## snow dog

on the rocks




single or double


----------



## rlk

Double.

Bourbon or Vodka


----------



## JackieBlue

Vodka


Irish Coffee or Bailey's in your coffee


----------



## snow dog

Baileys


light beer or dark beer


----------



## Doc

dark beer

votch and scotter (scotch & water) or ta-kill-ya shot (tequila)


----------



## snow dog

Tequila



south of the border or not


----------



## Av8r3400

Not.


Chuck it all and move to Alaska or live a boring life in suburbia?


----------



## snow dog

chuck it all fly to Alaska


fly or drive


----------



## Av8r3400

fly baby, fly.



stick or automatic?


----------



## snow dog

auto


4 speed or 5 speed


----------



## Av8r3400

5-speed (do it yourself transmission...)


Inline 6 or V-6?


----------



## snow dog

v-6


v-8 or radial


----------



## Av8r3400

Radial, naturally.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkcX0KGIBwk"]YouTube        - Starting a radial engine[/ame]


Turbine or Reciprocating?


----------



## snow dog

Reciprocating


fixed or varible prop


----------



## Av8r3400

Constant speed (variable) prop.


Turbo or normally aspirated?


----------



## snow dog

normally aspirated



wheels or skis


----------



## Av8r3400

Wheels.



Bush wheels or Runway wheels?


----------



## snow dog

Bush 



4 place or 6 place


----------



## Av8r3400

4



high wing or low?


----------



## snow dog

high ( want to see)



one wing or 2wings


----------



## Av8r3400

One.



Fabric or Plastic?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

fabric, and just a little to little  loose  or tight


----------



## Av8r3400

Tight.









Resort vacation or Cruise?


----------



## snow dog

Cruise


----------



## Av8r3400

Alaska or Caribbean?


----------



## snow dog

Caribbean

warm - there is NO bikinis  in Alaska


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

long shot  or close range?


----------



## Av8r3400

Up close and personal.


Knife or gun?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

gun   



kimber 84l .30-06   or  remi  model 742 .30-06


----------



## Av8r3400

Remi.

Full metal jacket or hollow point?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hollow point (but fmj has its uses)


skeet   or   sporting clays?


----------



## Av8r3400

Sporting Clays (More realistic practice)



Remington 870 or 1100?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

1100 ( and with that I'm off to the range)



dove  of grouse


----------



## Av8r3400

Grouse.  (I still like to pump my 870 Wingmaster...)


Pheasant or Wood Cock?


----------



## snow dog

Pheasant


bs or truth


----------



## Doc

TRUTH!

To be hit in the knee by Tonya Harding's thug or hit by a line shot foul ball at a Major league game?


----------



## snow dog

hit by a line shot foul ball at a Major league game  ( great choices)



shot in hand or shot in foot


----------



## rlk

shot in foot

Center fire or rim fire


----------



## Doc

center fire

abducted by aliens or be married to someone you can't stand and can't divorce?


----------



## pirate_girl

abducted by aliens..
snow or rain?


----------



## rlk

Rain

Summer or winter


----------



## JackieBlue

Both, but I guess summer.



tsunami or volcano eruption


----------



## Av8r3400

Tsunami (Surf's up...)



Disco or Line dancing


----------



## snow dog

disco

being alone or with your spouse


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

with my spouse



cartwheel in the snow or water


----------



## Av8r3400

Water.  (Getting sick of the snow, now...)



Snow blower or Plow?


----------



## Doc

plow

white socks or dickie


----------



## snow dog

white sox



wool gloves or mittens


----------



## JackieBlue

gloves



flying to the moon or deep deep deep sea diving


----------



## rlk

flying to the moon

pontoon boat or speed boat


----------



## JackieBlue

speed boat



clams or mussels


----------



## snow dog

clams



steak or seafood


----------



## rlk

seafood

ham or sausage


----------



## JackieBlue

ham


egg whites or yolks


----------



## pirate_girl

yolks

stay or go?


----------



## Av8r3400

Stay.  (Only if you're staying PG.  Love the new Avatar...  )


Jimmy Hendrix or Jimmy Buffet?


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you darling.. 

Hendrix!

Stevie Nicks or Stevie Wonder? lol


----------



## Av8r3400

Errmmm, neither?  Okay, Stevie Nicks.


Bass solo or Drum solo?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

drum solo


David bowie  or   Herb albert


----------



## pirate_girl

Bowie!!

Chicken legs or chicken wings?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'm a leg man



Idaho   or   Wyoming


----------



## pirate_girl

Yippy ti yi yo!

naughty or nice (this is a test)...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Nice enough to get away with it



hunting or fishing


----------



## pirate_girl

feeshing!

Doris Day or Audrey Hepburn?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Audrey Hepburn  of corse



Coke  or Pepsi


----------



## pirate_girl

Coke (with a lot of crushed ice)

Camp fire or fireplace?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Camp fire, you need some place to cook the fresh fish on

Backpacking  or  Camper in a campground.


----------



## pirate_girl

backpacking..

Yahtzee or Scrabble?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Scrabble,  but i can't spell well



live and let live  or live and let die


----------



## pirate_girl

Live and Let Live..


----------



## JackieBlue

shower gel or bar soap


----------



## snow dog

bar soap



bath towel or hand towel


----------



## JackieBlue

bath towel


clothes line or clothes dryer


----------



## snow dog

clothes line




top load washer or front load washer


----------



## Doc

front load

wear your underwear on the outside of your pants all day at work or show up at work completely naked


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> front load
> 
> wear your underwear on the outside of your pants all day at work or show up at work completely naked




naked baby!   



sleep in the nude or flannel pajamas


----------



## snow dog

sleep naked




sleep with cotten sheets or flannel sheets


----------



## Av8r3400

Cotton.


Sleep under the stars or Sleep in a tent.


----------



## snow dog

in a tent






blanket or bag


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

bag


free range or cage raised


----------



## TJE

Hendrix

Paul Simon or Bob Dylan

OOOPS, I think I just screwed up.


----------



## JackieBlue

TJE said:


> Hendrix
> 
> Paul Simon or Bob Dylan
> 
> OOOPS, I think I just screwed up.




We'll let you slide.


Paul Simon


John Lennon or Paul McCartney


----------



## snow dog

Paul McCartney 




the Beatles or Neil Diamond


----------



## Doc

Beatles


Eat Dog food or eat escargot (snails)


----------



## snow dog

Dog food





eat snake or rat


----------



## Av8r3400

Snake.  (It's actually not bad...)



Buy from the local guy or Buy cheap from the big box?


----------



## snow dog

Buy cheap from Big Box






buy locally or on line


----------



## Av8r3400

Locally.


Chinese import or Locally made?


----------



## snow dog

locally




cars made locally or those made in another state


----------



## JackieBlue

ummm locally?


Ford or Chevy


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Ford. (i was a chevy guy butt...........the Volt...u gota be kiddn me)


paper plates  or fine china


----------



## rlk

paper plates

bbq pork or beef


----------



## Doc

BBQ  (making me hungry!!!)


hash browns or grits


----------



## Doc

BBQ  (making me hungry!!!)


hash browns or grits


----------



## rlk

GRITS (girls raised in the south)

Fried bologna sandwich or hot dogs


----------



## Av8r3400

OO--  I haven't had fried bologna in years!  Yumm.



Side salad or soup?


----------



## Doc

Side Salad

Brat or Burger


----------



## Av8r3400

Both?  Ever hear of a combo-burger?


Brat.


Link or patty?


----------



## Doc

Patty

Jennifer Anistan or Cortney Cox


----------



## snow dog

Jennifer



Ford or chevy


----------



## JackieBlue

Ford


automatic or stick shift


----------



## snow dog

stick


on the tree or floor


----------



## JackieBlue

(that's strange)

tree



Spring or Fall


----------



## snow dog

SPRING


summer or winter


----------



## TJE

Summer

River or Stream


----------



## snow dog

river


float or fish


----------



## rback33

Float


Rum and Coke or Bourbon and Coke?


----------



## JackieBlue

rum and coke




frozen daiquiri or frozen margarita


----------



## snow dog

frozen margarita 







made at home or in a smoky bar


----------



## JackieBlue

We don't have smoky bars here, but made at home.



"Would you rather" or The Winner"


----------



## snow dog

would you rather




games or commentary


----------



## rback33

Games


Apples or Oranges?


----------



## snow dog

apples





cherries or watermelon


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

watermellon



live as a slave  or die free


----------



## snow dog

die free




free speech or guarded speech


----------



## Doc

free speech

eat a can of anchovies or mountain oysters


----------



## TJE

Eat "the can" of anchovies

Star Trek or Stargate


----------



## snow dog

stargate



blueberrys or chokecherries


----------



## JackieBlue

blueberries



ice pop or fudge pop


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ice pop




train   or  bus


----------



## JackieBlue

train



sherbet or ice cream


----------



## Av8r3400

Ice Cream!

Sundae or Cone?


----------



## pirate_girl

Cone..

Asparagus or Artichoke?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Asparagus fresh uncooked(just the tops)





Lima beans or garbanzo beans


----------



## pirate_girl

Lima beans!

Gosh I love them.

Can't think of another question..


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Lima beans!
> 
> Gosh I love them.
> 
> Can't think of another question..


 
Chic peas!  Love that hummus!

Tortillas or pasta?


----------



## Av8r3400

Pasta!

Linguini or Spaghetti


----------



## snow dog

Spaghetti 





Red sauce or White sauce


----------



## JackieBlue

red sauce


fajitas or enchiladas


----------



## snow dog

enchiladas 





rice or beans


----------



## JackieBlue

beans



sweatshirt or t-shirt


----------



## snow dog

T Shirt



Tank top or sleeveless T shirt


----------



## JackieBlue

tank top



baseball or football


----------



## snow dog

football




baseball or concert


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Baseball




eat a snake or eat a opossum


----------



## rback33

Snake



 Mountain or Lake?


----------



## JackieBlue

lake



log cabin or chalet


----------



## snow dog

log cabin




house boat or camping


----------



## Av8r3400

Houseboat.


England or Australia?


----------



## snow dog

Australia


Hawaii or Tahiti


----------



## Av8r3400

Tahiti.


Stay home or Go to a foreign country on your vacation?


----------



## snow dog

Go to a foreign country on your vacation


stay in your room or get out and see stuff


----------



## JackieBlue

get out and see stuff



Rolling Stones or The Beatles


----------



## snow dog

beatles





warm drinks or cold drinks


----------



## JackieBlue

both but I guess I'll choose cold drinks



crushed ice or ice cubes


----------



## snow dog

ice cubes



ice skating or roller skating


----------



## TJE

Roller Skating

Roller Derby or Hockey


----------



## JackieBlue

roller skating


sports bar or club


----------



## snow dog

sports




Mens baseball or Womens baseball


----------



## Av8r3400

Women's (At least there'd be girls to look at.)



Dreamworks or Pixar?


----------



## rlk

Dreamworks

MAC or PC


----------



## snow dog

PC




target shooting or Trap shooting


----------



## Doc

target shooting

BWW original or boneless wings.


----------



## snow dog

Bww original



strip steaks or chicken strips


----------



## Doc

chicken strips

dress like payne stewart or get a mohawk haircut


----------



## Av8r3400

Mohawk!


BMW or Mercedes?


----------



## TJE

Mercedes

Shelby Mustang or Corvette


----------



## Av8r3400

Corvette.  (I just can't do ford...)



Posi or Traction control?


----------



## Doc

traction control

69 Chevelle SS  or 69 z28


----------



## Av8r3400

Oo, tough one.

I'd like the smaller Z28 I think.


1970 Dodge Challenger or 2010 Dodge Challenger?


----------



## JackieBlue

1970 Challenger


1970's 240-Z or 2011 370-Z


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

70's 240z  




67 Corvette convertible  or   67 AC Cobra


----------



## JackieBlue

Corvette convertible



Mercedes or BMW


----------



## Av8r3400

Deja-vu...


Bavarian Motor Werks


5 series or 7 series?


----------



## snow dog

Mercedes
My way,

7

Mercedes Unimog or car


----------



## Av8r3400

Mog!!!


416 or 435?


----------



## snow dog

416


2 door or 4 door


----------



## Av8r3400

Doka.


Turbo or non-Turbo diesel?


----------



## JackieBlue

Turbo?



treadmill or elliptical


----------



## snow dog

treadmill




bike or stairs


----------



## JackieBlue

bike



free weights or home gym machines


----------



## snow dog

free weights




strength or endurance


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Endurance 



free fall  or  sudden deceleration


----------



## snow dog

free fall


sky dive or bunge jump


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ski dive..

..

ending up with sudden deceleration

........

mini bike  or go cart


----------



## snow dog

mini Bike



goggles or glasses


----------



## JackieBlue

glasses



glasses or contact lenses


----------



## snow dog

contacts




hard or soft


----------



## JackieBlue

soft



push button or digital


----------



## snow dog

push button




dial or digital


----------



## rlk

digital

decaf or regular?


----------



## snow dog

regular



black or with cream


----------



## JackieBlue

with cream



Cool Whip or Redi Whip


----------



## snow dog

redi whip



sugar or honey


----------



## JackieBlue

sugar


Kool Aid or Crystal Light


----------



## snow dog

Crystal Light 




powdered propel or koolaid


----------



## JackieBlue

Propel



Gatorade or Powerade


----------



## snow dog

Gatorade




water or flavored water


----------



## Av8r3400

Water.


Bottle or Canteen?


----------



## JackieBlue

bottled


beer in a frosted mug or a pilsner


----------



## snow dog

beer in a frosted mug



bottled or draft


----------



## JackieBlue

draft


Oreos or Chocolate Chips


----------



## snow dog

Chocolate Chips 


peanut butter or chocolate


----------



## Av8r3400

Chocolate.

Pecan or Rhubarb pie?


----------



## pirate_girl

pecan..

library or museum?


----------



## Doc

museum

parachute from a plane or spend a week underwater in a submarine


----------



## Doc

museum

parachute from a plane or spend a week underwater in a submarine


----------



## JackieBlue

submarine



romance novel or mystery novel


----------



## snow dog

mystery novel 



action or romance


----------



## JackieBlue

romance



poker or solitaire


----------



## snow dog

poker



cards or board game


----------



## JackieBlue

board game



computer game or game system


----------



## snow dog

computer game



sunshine or Rain


----------



## JackieBlue

sunshine



movie or play


----------



## snow dog

movie


love story or action


----------



## JackieBlue

love story



walking over hot coals or a bed of nails


----------



## snow dog

bed of nails ( finger nails)



out of gas or out of oil


----------



## JackieBlue

out of gas



change a flat or change the oil


----------



## rlk

Change the oil

Synthetic oil or dyno oil


----------



## snow dog

Synthetic oil




new truck or new car


----------



## JackieBlue

new truck



frozen pizza or frozen waffles


----------



## snow dog

frozen waffles



frozen chicken or frozen beef


----------



## snow dog

frozen chicken


mittens or gloves


----------



## Av8r3400

Gloves.


Leather or Wool?


----------



## snow dog

leather


bottles or cans


----------



## rlk

bottles

light beer or dark


----------



## JackieBlue

I like dark but I drink light more, so light.

domestic or imported


----------



## rlk

domestic

chinese or mexican


----------



## snow dog

Mexican


uno or dos


----------



## Doc

DOS!!!!!!!

circumcised   or uncircumcised


----------



## Doc

DOS!!!!!!!

circumcised   or uncircumcised


----------



## JackieBlue

circumcised




belly button...innie or outie


----------



## snow dog

innie


long hair or short hair


----------



## JackieBlue

men...short
women...long



brunch or lunch


----------



## snow dog

brunch


Florida or Islands


----------



## JackieBlue

islands


England or Scotland


----------



## snow dog

scotland
new Zealand or Australia


----------



## JackieBlue

Australia



Europe or Asia


----------



## snow dog

Europe


Switzerland or Denmark


----------



## Av8r3400

Schweiss.


Tour America or Tour Europe?


----------



## Doc

Tour America

loaded nacho's or chicken wings


----------



## snow dog

chicken wings



water ski or snow ski


----------



## Av8r3400

Water ski!



Sail or Power?  (Fred?)


----------



## snow dog

sail



Water or Ice


----------



## JackieBlue

water



apple or orange


----------



## snow dog

apple


blueberries or cherries


----------



## JackieBlue

blueberries



blue or green


----------



## snow dog

green



brown or blue


----------



## JackieBlue

blue



pea soup or lima bean soup


----------



## snow dog

pea soup



Yellow or red


----------



## rlk

red

coast or mountains


----------



## snow dog

mountains



rocky shore or sandy beach


----------



## rlk

sandy beach

summer in the south or winter in the north


----------



## snow dog

winter in North


short skirts or short shorts


----------



## Av8r3400

Short Skirts!!







Curves or Thin?


----------



## JackieBlue

somewhere in between...



clean shaven or full beard


----------



## Doc

Somewhere in between   

spaghetti or lasagna


----------



## JackieBlue

lasagna



sauce or gravy


----------



## snow dog

sauce



sleep in dog house or in car


----------



## Doc

in car

needle in the left eye or needle in the right eye


----------



## JackieBlue

Left eye silly!



needle or enema


----------



## snow dog

needle

gun shot in foot or  gun shot in hand


----------



## Doc

Hand


short shorts or mini skirt?


----------



## Av8r3400

Duh...  see post #689.


Clean shaven or Landing strip?


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> Duh...  see post #689.
> 
> 
> Clean shaven or Landing strip?




I see you're in a certain mood.  And I can't give away all my secrets so I'm not answering.  As the thread starter, I have a right to pass the question.


roller skating or ice skating


----------



## Av8r3400

Inline or 4-Square?


----------



## snow dog

4 square



fly fishing or with lures


----------



## Doc

lures


more mini skirts & short shorts pics or pasta


----------



## NorthernRedneck

tough call....ummmmm





Plaid





or Jeans???


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> lures
> 
> 
> more mini skirts & short shorts pics or pasta



pasta (I think there's another thread for those pics)..but if you all want to keep putting them here, I guess I can contribute....

blondes






or brunette


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

i like her brunette,with a little red,



lazy Sunday BBQ at home  or  eating out at favorite restaurant ?


----------



## snow dog

hey, why is my picture here


----------



## Doc

lazy sunday at home for sure

more of JB's favorite pics or soup beans & corn bread


----------



## snow dog

does every thread have to have almost naked pictures, I though there were posting rules, what happened


----------



## Doc

snow dog said:


> does every thread have to have almost naked pictures, I though there were posting rules, what happened


Naked pics are a no no in the open forums.  We have an adult forum for those (PM myself or big dog for access).  Otherwise this is an 18 and over forum.  There is no rule about where almost naked pics can or can't be posted.  If the original poster of a thread complains of anything in their thread the mods will consider the complaint and take action or no action according to the situation.


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> Naked pics are a no no in the open forums.  We have an adult forum for those (PM myself or big dog for access).  Otherwise this is an 18 and over forum.  There is no rule about where almost naked pics can or can't be posted.  If the original poster of a thread complains of anything in their thread the mods will consider the complaint and take action or no action according to the situation.




I'm not really complaining, but it's a little tiresome opening all the game threads and seeing almost naked women in all of them.  I'm not a prude at all and it can be funny if done in moderation, but this is overkill IMO.  How about making a thread that the guys can just post those pics in?


----------



## snow dog

how about adding an almost naked forum, and the pictures will be there


----------



## Doc

JackieBlue said:


> I'm not really complaining, but it's a little tiresome opening all the game threads and seeing almost naked women in all of them.  I'm not a prude at all and it can be funny if done in moderation, but this is overkill IMO.  How about making a thread that the guys can just post those pics in?


Since you are the original poster of this thread I think the guys will heed your request.  For the big picture though moderating forums is tough enough keeping out the spammers and cleaning up things that break our current rules.


----------



## Doc

snow dog said:


> how about adding an almost naked forum, and the pictures will be there


See above answer to JB.  In addition I'll add pics can help threads in many places on FF.  To censure what we feel is over the line or not would be a nightmare.  I like the rules as they are.  We are busy enough behind the scenes without adding that kind of overhead.  Sorry.


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> Since you are the original poster of this thread I think the guys will heed your request.  For the big picture though moderating forums is tough enough keeping out the spammers and cleaning up things that break our current rules.




Like I said Doc, I'm not really complaining.  It's just that every time I open a game thread lately I've been doing this....  But I know boys will be boys.


----------



## snow dog

Doc said:


> Since you are the original poster of this thread I think the guys will heed your request. For the big picture though moderating forums is tough enough keeping out the spammers and cleaning up things that break our current rules.


 



If you need help-- - Ask


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> If you need help-- - Ask




Yeah I bet you'd love to help moderate _almost_ naked pics!


----------



## JackieBlue

Back to the game...


soup and corn bread




chicken noodle or tomato


----------



## snow dog

chicken noodle



split pea or beef barley


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

beef and barley



otter pops  or  Italian ice


----------



## snow dog

Italian ice ( adult flavors)



hamburger or cheeseburger


----------



## JackieBlue

cheeseburger



hot air balloon ride or bungee jump


----------



## Doc

Cheeseburger  opps to late ... Balloon Ride!


vacation in the mountains or at the beach


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Mountains






on the grid   or off the grid


----------



## JackieBlue

on the grid


camping in the wilderness or 5 star hotel


----------



## snow dog

wilderness



disneyland or  atlantis


----------



## JackieBlue

disneyland


UFO or alien encounter


----------



## snow dog

ufo



river rafting or Mountain climbing


----------



## Av8r3400

River Rafting  (like this...)









Tree hugging or Burning fuel at alarming rates... ?


----------



## snow dog

some place in between- lets say moderation- enough fuel burning to keep the chainsaw running.



split wood with wood splitter or with wedge and sledge


----------



## Av8r3400

Splitter.


Stihl or Johnsonred?


----------



## snow dog

Stihl


long bar or short bar


----------



## JackieBlue

I'm just guessing on this one...long bar?



snow shoveling or raking leaves


----------



## snow dog

Good guess


shoveling snow


mowing grass or pulling weeds


----------



## JackieBlue

mowing grass




planting vegetables or flowers


----------



## snow dog

planting flowers



watering or seeding


----------



## JackieBlue

watering




hose or sprinkler


----------



## snow dog

sprinker


hose or automatic


----------



## JackieBlue

automatic



swimming pool...above ground or in ground


----------



## snow dog

in ground


hot tub  in ground or above


----------



## JackieBlue

in ground





picnic in the mountains or on the beach


----------



## snow dog

Beach



camping in mountains or on river


----------



## JackieBlue

on a river



boat with oars or motor


----------



## snow dog

oars


snorkling or scuba


----------



## JackieBlue

snorkeling



sail yacht or cruise ship


----------



## snow dog

sail yacht



surfing   with board or body


----------



## JackieBlue

board



sun bathe or cover up


----------



## snow dog

sun bathe



swim or float


----------



## JackieBlue

I have to admit, I'm a floater.  Give me a raft, a nice cool drink and the sun shining on me and I'm a happy girl.


water ski or tubing


----------



## snow dog

tubing


towable or river


----------



## JackieBlue

towable




catamaran or motor boat


----------



## snow dog

cat


whitewater raft or slow river float


----------



## JackieBlue

slow river float


ski lift or tow rope


----------



## snow dog

lift


ski or board


----------



## JackieBlue

board



Italian women  or Polish women


----------



## snow dog

Italian Women




spice or Bla


----------



## JackieBlue

spice of course!



crushed red pepper or black ground pepper


----------



## snow dog

black ground pepper




Cheese Pizza or combination pizza


----------



## JackieBlue

cheese pizza


roast beef or turkey


----------



## snow dog

turkey



smoked or roasted


----------



## JackieBlue

roasted


white chocolate or dark chocolate


----------



## Av8r3400

Dark.



Hershey's or Nestle?


----------



## JackieBlue

Hersey's


chocolate covered cherries or chocolate dipped strawberries


----------



## snow dog

dark chocolate covered cherries



chocolate or whipping cream


----------



## JackieBlue

chocolate


Google or Bing


----------



## snow dog

bing



morse code or sign language


----------



## JackieBlue

morse code


doing laundry or washing dishes


----------



## snow dog

washing dishes



washing or drying


----------



## JackieBlue

washing


dusting or vacuuming


----------



## snow dog

vacuuming 


cleaning bathrooms or washing windows


----------



## JackieBlue

ugh...windows



hot antipasto or cold antipasto


----------



## snow dog

cold antipasto  ('m guessing )



Washing windows out side or inside


----------



## a5gunner

Washing Windows Inside

Letters or Numbers


----------



## JackieBlue

letters


Scrabble or Monopoly


----------



## snow dog

Monopoly


chess or checkers


----------



## rlk

checkers

poker or hearts


----------



## snow dog

poker

sun or rain


----------



## JackieBlue

sun


dogs or cats


----------



## snow dog

dogs


horse or cow


----------



## JackieBlue

horse



chocolate bunny or chocolate egg


----------



## snow dog

chocolate Bunny



chocolate egg or colored regular egg


----------



## JackieBlue

colored egg

hard boiled egg or deviled eggs


----------



## snow dog

hard boiled


scrambled eggs or over easy eggs


----------



## JackieBlue

scrambled




tattoos or piercings


----------



## snow dog

Tattoos



canned fruit or fresh fruit


----------



## JackieBlue

fresh fruit



soap opera or game show


----------



## snow dog

game show


baseball or football


----------



## JackieBlue

baseball


gum or mint


----------



## snow dog

mint


butterscotch or peppermint


----------



## JackieBlue

butterscotch




warm caramel or hot fudge


----------



## snow dog

hot fudge


fresh strawberry pie or fresh peach pie


----------



## JackieBlue

peach pie



watermelon or cantelope


----------



## snow dog

watermelon

paint house or paint trim


----------

